# What is the recommended tank size for mbunas?



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi! Im new to the forums and I have a question. What is the recommended tank size for mbunas? This is going to be my first time with cichlids and I wanted to know what tank size is best suited. Thanks!


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

The answer to that entirely depends on the type of mbuna you're wanting to keep. You could keep a colony of demasoni, for example, in a standard 36" 33 gal tank. I wouldn't keep something like kenyi or auratus in something smaller than probably a 75gal tank. A standard 55gal would be a good starting point and allow you some flexibility, but still stock it selectively.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

But what if i want Psuedotropheus saulosi, cynotilapia zebroides, and either cynotilapia sp hara or cynotilapia zebroides jalo reef. How much gallons do i need?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

48" x 12" which is 55 gallons. But having more than one blue barred species in the tank can cause problems, so I would not recommend this stocking. Three species like these that are not too aggressive and mature <= 6" with 5 of each (maybe 1m:4f) is a starting place.

In addition to choosing species that don't look alike (one blue barred species)...it's a good idea to choose different genera as well. For example, only one Cynotilapia species/tank.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! So since you said I can only have one species of cynotilapia, Im thinking of getting Pseudotropheus saulosi, Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove I), Cynotilapia zebroides (Lundu) or Cynotilapia sp. "hara. Also I was thinking of having an all male tank will that not work out in this kind of setup? And if you know any african cichlids that will contrast the blue then im open to suggestions. Thanks again!


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay, after a bit more research a lot of people are saying that if I got something like an 36 gallon tank I can put 18 cichlids in it is that true? And I've just found a peacock called the lemon jake and I really like it but it gets really big 7 inches long and Im not sure if I can mix it with mbunas or should I just stick to an all mbuna tank?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

1) Depending on the length of the 36gal, I would only put in only 12 cichlids.
2) A lemon Jake is one of the "More meaner" of Peacocks, but is too small for a 36gal no matter how long.
3) Not too many people have success mixing Mbuna and Peacocks, and the success increases with the tank size.
4) Go with the 55gal.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With a 36" long tank there is only one mbuna I would stock...Pseudotropheus saulosi. And I would not put in 18 fish.

Lemon jake needs 48" x 18" or larger.

As tanker says, a 55G gives you a lot more options. It's 48" x 12".


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay thanks for both replies! The thing is I dont think a 55 gallon tank with fit in the room Im planning to put it in, but a 36 gallon will. Also I just got rid of the idea of having a lemon jake. Actually I just wanted Psuedotropheus saulosi at the first place. Can I add all male?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not do all male in a 36" tank, but if you are determined, try 3 male peacocks and a trio of yellow labs. No more.

For peacocks, something like rubescens, cobue and maleri.

Or maybe go for Tanganyikans or cichlids from another continent or outside the Rift Lakes.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks DJ! But I dont really want a tank thats full of yellow I just thought it looked good with blue. And rubescens and maleri get quite big but cobue is small enough except its just to much yellow with the yellow labs... Couldnt it be just Psuedotropheus saulosi and Cynotilapia zebroides (Lundu) Im willing to mix boys and girls. And what is the fish in your profile pic DJ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Demasoni. I started with them in a 36" tank and went with 72" if that tells you anything. Both saulosi and zebroides are blue barred fish.

If you want just blue and you like the blue barred fish, demasoni is an option (single species tank) but they are rarely easy to keep. Shoot to end up with 12 after removing extra males. Have an extra tank for hospital/rehoming. Be prepared to tear down the tank frequently to net troublemakers and/or individuals rejected by the colony, which I have found is the only way to avoid diseases like bloat.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay so that 2 best options I have right now for a 36 gallon tank is Demasoni and Psuedotropheus saulosi. But if I ever get an 55 gallon tank for my fish what are the best possible fish to have? Like peacocks or mbuna or haps? Thanks btw for replying all the tim!


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh I forgot to mention if I got Demasoni in a 36 gallon tank the most I can put in it is 12? And since male and female almost look the same I might just get them unsexed if I can find any. But if I bought Demasoni what are the chances of losing fish due to agression? And how would I know if my fish has bloat? Thanks DJ!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a look in the Cichlid-forum Library for Cookie Cutter tanks...55G is 48" x 12".

12 fish is a lot for a 36" tank...if you did just one species of a different small, peaceful mbuna you would be talking 5 fish.

The stocking is unique to demasoni and saulosi. Yes you are likely to lose demasoni. They are not a beginner fish. The 12 individuals is AFTER removing excess males. That's why you need an extra tank...to hold the rejected fish while awaiting rehoming. If you don't have enough females...the males will kill them and each other off.

I've never seen them sexed.

Bloat usually starts with the fish lurking under the surface, then stops eating, thready clear/white feces and death.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay thanks DJ! So I if I went with Demasoni how much would I likely need to buy to end up with 12? And what do you think I should go with Demasoni or Saulosi? Sorry to keep asking you questions.

If one fish hs bloat will other fish in the same tank have bloat as well?


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

As a beginner, I'd go with saulosi. They're just a much less aggressive fish that makes it easier to set up without many issues and ease into mbuna 

And bloat is very contagious, yes, if you end up with it in your tank.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Oops I thought my original message didnt send through idk what happened. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree saulosi is the better choice.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Alright! So I will have to go with the saulosi if people are going to recommend them to me. So do I need a ratio of male to female? And what kind of fish food should I feed them? Also should I double my filtration? And I think im going with a 36 gallon for now. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

JustISean said:


> Alright! So I will have to go with the saulosi if people are going to recommend them to me. So do I need a ratio of male to female? And what kind of fish food should I feed them? Also should I double my filtration? And I think im going with a 36 gallon for now. Thanks again everyone!


For a beginner with only a 36gal tank, Ps. Saulosi would be the easiest. Ratio, I would go with 1 male and at lest 4-5 females. What do you mean by double your filtration? What is your currant filtration? I feed my Saulosi mostly NLS pellets. I do mix in some frozen peas (thawed and microwaved) sometimes.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

1-4 male female ratio at least? I was thinking 1-3 but its alright. I dont currently have a tank setup yet so i was thinking if i only need a filter that does 36 gallons or get a filter that does 72 gallons. NLS pellets? Pellets better than flakes? Thanks for replying!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shoot for filtration that will turn over 8X to 10X of your water per hour. Filters have specifications for gallons per hour or GPH.

You are telling us about a 36 gallon tank, but we are talking about the length of the tank... a 36 INCH tank (which can be 38 gallons or 60 gallons, etc.).

I like sinking pellets bettr than flakes...yes.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay so if I got a 36 gallon tank I have to get a filter that does 36x8 GPH? Isnt that way overfiltering a tank? Thanks for the answers as always!

Also whats the chance that one of the females will hold eggs? And if they hold eggs what should I do? I do want to see the fry live.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

It's pretty hard to overfilter a mbuna tank  I always run two filters on each of my tanks, both for the level of filtration and the fact that if I should unexpectedly have issues with one (ie: a fish spitting sand into one while I'm at work and the filter stopping) then I still have one going. Not sure what filters you use, but for example - on a 36gal tank, which I'm assuming is about 3ft. long, I would personally run two Aquaclear 70's on it.

If you have males with females in a tank, chances are extremely unlikely that they WON'T breed. If you want to raise the fry, you'd have to catch the females that are holding and either separate them into a different tank until they spit the fry, or strip them of the fry once they're mature enough to be released and keep them in a grow out tank. If the females spit into the main tank, a few fry will likely survive over time but most will be eaten.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay thanks sinister! So Ill get 2 Aquaclear 70s.

What do you recommend I do strip or seperate them to a different tank? Whats better among the 2 all in all?


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Well if you're aiming for being able to keep most of the fry, then stripping a female and keeping the fry in a grow out tank is the better option. But not everyone is comfortable stripping a fish - since it means netting and handling the fish, as you have to hold her still while you gently open her mouth and encourage the fry to come out. So it depends on what you're okay with. The down side to catching the female and leaving her in a tank to spit is that she may very well spit the fry and end up eating them if she isn't removed quickly enough.


----------



## black and blue (Jun 17, 2016)

Bloat can happen even with ideal water conditions?


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Hmmmm... I dont think ill be confortable holding a fish and openning its mouth. Will leaving it in a seperate tank work? Will the mother not eat the fry?

And to black and blue I think it wont happen if you got the ideal water conditions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bloat can happen in ideal water conditions...for me it is caused by harassment. The mom will eat the fry a couple days after she spits them. I let mine spit naturally and take mom out 24 hours after.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Really the mom will eat its fry? So I cant just let the mom be naturally? Oh and what kind of san should I use? Pool filter sand? Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pool filter sand.

Mbuna and Malawi parents will hold the fry for 28 days but then turn around and eat them unless the adults are removed shortly after fry are split.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay. Do I need a heater? Its quite hot where Im from but lets say I turn on the air conditioner the temperature will drop right? But its usually over 80 degress here but I have no idea how to make the water a bit cooler but turning on the air conditioner 24/7 isnt happening.

If you dont get it I mean if its morning its hotter than 80 degress. But at night I will turn on the air conditioner. Will they mind the colder water if it happenes every night?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want to shoot for a consistent 78 degrees. Fishkeepers often find it most cost effective to keep the tank in an air conditioned room rather than run a chiller on the tank.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay. I think this will be the last question. : D

Where to buy the fish since I cant find it where I live.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Given the limited availability in your area I would use the tank for something else. Maybe something that would tolerate the heat and temp fluctuations.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

So Ill just get a different kind of fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If there is only one mbuna that has a good chance of working in your 36" tank and you can't obtain it...that would seem to be a good thing to explore.


----------



## JustISean (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay. Thanks everyone who helped me with this. Really appreciate it.


----------

